# Smelt



## All spieces (Mar 29, 2012)

Is there any smelt action in augres yet??


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

Got some today,at Bruce's Smoke House!!Haven't heard of anyone going out yet.


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

Went last night till 10:30 nada smelt in sight.


----------

